# Brick mailbox: $25.00



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

http://austin.craigslist.org/mat/317169104.html

They would have to pay me a hundred to haul it away, although I guess it would be a good thing for the industry just to destroy it, hunt down whoever did it and take his 3 dollar Home Depot trowel away.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

It might not be pretty, but I'm sure it keeps the hood thugs from smacking it outta the park with a baseball bat.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

How much to Fed Ex Overnite :w00t:


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

No thanks,I get fill for free.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry :laughing:  I just don't know.


----------



## jshuatree8 (Feb 1, 2007)

sweet job


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

*I think there might be a few....*

....beer cans in there!


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hammered dog sh!t! But still......Looks like one my first side jobs.:w00t: Beer cans,You think!? That's called Drunken bond mailbox.:laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

My current mailbox took a 5 degree list within a year, most likely from all the beer cans inside of it. Crush protection, like a safer barrier for neighborhood drunks. 

(Actually the county retrenched the ditch behind it and it eroded into it). I dug it out, straightened it with a come-a-long and some spread footings and it has been fine ever since.


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

if not miter, at least stack 3 halves on the corners


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Just speechless


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

laybrick said:


> if not miter, at least stack 3 halves on the corners


 was going to say that LAYBRICK but you beat me to it lol


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

There was a guy that started building this mailbox yesterday down the street where I was woking. Not sure if it is going to turn out much better.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Kinda looks like the guy started went to lunch and forgot to come back


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I'm kinda anxious to see how it is going to turn out when they come back and finish it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Do him a favor and run over it tonight.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't hold your breath, the more I look I wonder if they were building a light pillar, went to lunch, then the post office came by (during lunch) and said hey lets put two mailboxes here!! See there is an explanation for everything.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"Building" is a bit of a stretch. I might go so far as "piling up", but would certainly say they are wasting good stone and mortar.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The sad part is we all sit here and some pour bloak paid something to some contractor for this, it makes us all look bad, even though I am not a mason, TSCAR said in another post most people won't notice the stuff we see, but someone needs to police this type of work going on. I know we all hate HOA's, but they catch most of this stuff


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They will notice that, trust me.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am going to go take a picture of a mailbox in the neighborhood. It was hideous, and so poorly built that it simply fell over from uglyness. I will be right back.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, here is the one that fell down from ugly and two more that should be torn down. I included mine just to be fair.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

It is sad to see some of the brick work in my area. But what is worse is you know those guys are out there doing crappy work for someone else.I know if I did a crappy job like that I would feel bad about turning in a bill.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but you would have to be blind to find any beauty in those first two.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Bigbricklayer said:


> There was a guy that started building this mailbox yesterday down the street where I was woking. Not sure if it is going to turn out much better.


Check out the second stone down on left front corner,,, must be pitched for ran run off lmao... ditto on the good stones and mortar being wasted.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> OK, here is the one that fell down from ugly and two more that should be torn down. I included mine just to be fair.


first one looks like it was made too look like poo,,, second pic looks like real poo and they should have atleast plummed the box lol,, third pic is ungodly,,, looks like a dino poo from way back,,,last one is the best looks like someone put alil heart into it ,, but one thing they should have done was the 1" plus over hang on cap.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you sure that third one fell over from ugliness? It looks like something intentional worth a fortune and on show a the museum of modern art.

You can't tell me some professional built these and actually charged for them, that in itself is a crime, these have to be HO installs, you know pick up a 'bricklaying for dummies, and related HD supplies" to complete the work


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No, they are all HO builds. Dik, I built mine with the overhang first, it didn't look right, so I tore it out and corbeled the 1/2 highs to flush it up. The first night it was laid, the punks next door pulled the top off and stood it upright, that is why it is loose. 

edit-And don't forget that my rule of home improvement is that I use scavenged materials if at all possible. Those blocks are all rejects, as was the cap. All my mailbox cost me was the mud, the address plate and some beer.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> No, they are all HO builds. Dik, I built mine with the overhang first, it didn't look right, so I tore it out and corbeled the 1/2 highs to flush it up. The first night it was laid, the punks next door pulled the top off and stood it upright, that is why it is loose.
> 
> edit-And don't forget that my rule of home improvement is that I use scavenged materials if at all possible. Those blocks are all rejects, as was the cap. All my mailbox cost me was the mud, the address plate and some beer
> 
> now that u mention it i see the seperation,, very nice job tho with rejects,, i still think tho a 3/4 " min. overhang would do some justice.noticed the chunk granite veneer ya got ,on house, im doing a 105` dbl sided wall same stlye but tighter joints and alil recessed.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Bigbricklayer -

Unfortunately, it will last longer than the house in the background.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I guess stone is forever but so is ugly.:blink:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There is no granite on that house, nor is it mine. Here is mine. The sad thing is that I came home one day and the wife had painted all of the orange rocks white. @#[email protected]#$%! What can you do?


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

everybodys a bricky or are they , the funny part is he will get paid


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

at least its real stone, Looks like the second one loves to eats firecrakers. Stubby lil sucker.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> OK, here is the one that fell down from ugly and two more that should be torn down. I included mine just to be fair.


It looks like it leans horrably- is it really that bad, or is the camera partially to blame? I wouldn't be supprised if it really was that bad, but how could anyone that was building it not notice?


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> There is no granite on that house, nor is it mine. Here is mine. The sad thing is that I came home one day and the wife had painted all of the orange rocks white. @#[email protected]#$%! What can you do?


the one with 1010 for # doesnt have granite chunk ? its foggy but i doubt its a field or gravel stone .. what type if real or is it a stucco style raked to look like stone??,,,,oh i proof read and i forgot too say nice wrok on home ,,but the right side door jamm has a good 7 to 8 stone run on vert joint( its not str8 up but it cuaght me`eye) still nice tho


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I certainly didn't lay the stone on my home, it was done 20 years ago, by a production mason (to be nice about it). That is good old Texas limestone, not a chunk of granite anywhere on it.

You missed the repointing on the far left corner, at the top, where the previous owner used a very dark mud to fix one rock.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, did you mean the chunk IN the block on the mailbox? That is why it is a reject, it has a clump of limestone aggregate. Several others do as well, but most are rejects because the split is outside limits.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> You missed the repointing on the far left corner, at the top, where the previous owner used a very dark mud to fix one rock.


Yeah I see it now....the pic is from pretty far away and the stonework looks good from a distance at least, although I do see what Diki redi is talking about.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Oh, did you mean the chunk IN the block on the mailbox? That is why it is a reject, it has a clump of limestone aggregate. Several others do as well, but most are rejects because the split is outside limits.


 yes that pic but the house in back ground


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> I certainly didn't lay the stone on my home, it was done 20 years ago, by a production mason (to be nice about it). That is good old Texas limestone, not a chunk of granite anywhere on it.
> 
> You missed the repointing on the far left corner, at the top, where the previous owner used a very dark mud to fix one rock.


 and yes i did miss that but only looked at it for afew seconds lol


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

1010 is my address.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> 1010 is my address.


ok then whats ya veneer on front of house ??? field stone? granite?? lerado blend?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Specifically, it is Austin chalk, flag/ledge mix, 4" dimensioned veneer.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

good choice with the tall narrow windows with that veneer in that area of house looks grt from the distance(( but than again any stone veneer looks grt when str8 corners and proper joint lines)) chk out my mentors site gsgmasonry well u know whats next,,, all with dates i did solo,, plus the four bay garage with arches(( pats self on back there))


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Dik, are you 12 years old or just lazy? No offense, but your posts are almost unreadable and do not lend credence to anything you post. Use spell check for Cod's sake!

http://www.spellcheck.net


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Dik, are you 12 years old or just lazy? No offense, but your posts are almost unreadable and do not lend credence to anything you post. Use spell check for Cod's sake!
> 
> http://www.spellcheck.net


 
lol COD ya close almost Boston,, and im not a typist nor am i a english teacher Tscar im a a stone mason,, i can barely type this with only my pointing fingers,, plus if im 12 you have too admit i know more then most 12 year olds in the field,, why ya comments?? just because id rather shrt type (( sorta like shrt hand writing)) u need too bust me about typo?? lol


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess in short im lazy lol,,, all energy is into the work during day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Since this is a medium conducted via words, you represent yourself with what you type: content, spelling, and grammar included. It takes less than 30 seconds to copy and paste into spell check, then copy and paste back to here.

Being a mason does not mean you are ignorant, and if you spend no more care on your work then you do on your typing.........


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Since this is a medium conducted via words, you represent yourself with what you type: content, spelling, and grammar included. It takes less than 30 seconds to copy and paste into spell check, then copy and paste back to here.
> 
> Being a mason does not mean you are ignorant, and if you spend no more care on your work then you do on your typing.........


 
Never said being a mason was being ignorant,,, and nor will i waste 30 seconds to chk it, but will stay late to joint off on job this is a forum and u do have ya opinion,, let me ask u this 
if u made a material list would write down Blocks or blks?? bricks brks? cement or Cment?i dont come on here to be a professor i came here because it seemed like a good site to exchange comments and advise and take some advise not go bak too to elementry school ,, can we get bak too masonry tscar instead of typos ??


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Since this is a medium conducted via words, you represent yourself with what you type: content, spelling, and grammar included. It takes less than 30 seconds to copy and paste into spell check, then copy and paste back to here.
> 
> Being a mason does not mean you are ignorant, and if you spend no more care on your work then you do on your typing.........


and if u chk them pics out you will see how much attention i pay to my masonry,, i actualy take that alil offensively,, maybe its me`Irish heritage,, :thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No worries, Dik.

When I do quotations or contracts, I use standard accepted business language. For example, on a quote, I would write this:

8x8x16 Lightweight Regular $1.17

For the first occurrence, then on the following, I would abbreviate:

8x8x16 Lwt Bond Beam 1.35

To do otherwise would lead to confusion or uncertainty in the document, as well as make it hard to read. I know you are not 12, nor are you ignorant, but that is in spite of your posts, not because of them.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Some very nice masonry work on that site. You should be proud.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> No worries, Dik.
> 
> When I do quotations or contracts, I use standard accepted business language. For example, on a quote, I would write this:
> 
> ...


,,,, you use light weight (( Lwt ? )) for a bond-beam??

Ment if u need to run to the masonry yard your self not on a contract ..,, u never had to write on a piece of cardboard/ shingle?? here we are required to use heavy so Lwts i havent touched in like 10 yrs.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Some very nice masonry work on that site. You should be proud.


TYVM Tscar:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Only one other person can understand my shorthand, and only because he has been interpreting it for 20 years. A post on here is not the same as a note written on a scratch pad, though.

The only heavyweight used in this area is for prisons and mobile home jacking (and colored units, of course).


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

hey Tscar,, will chk bak tommorow,,, early start in morning,,,im still fileing threw some pics i wanna throw on here,,,


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

Well they finally finished it:whistling


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

What? Whats wrong with it?












LOL! That is hideous!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> What? Whats wrong with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY GOD.......WHO LAID THAT?THEY HAVE A JOB WITH ME ANYTIME!!!!:whistlingi think the guy missed most of his vo tech night classes on how to do masonry.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Since this is a medium conducted via words, you represent yourself with what you type: content, spelling, and grammar included. It takes less than 30 seconds to copy and paste into spell check, then copy and paste back to here.


I rd smwhr tht vwls r'nt ncssry. Whre thy rght? Th hmn brn is mzing!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> I rd smwhr tht vwls r'nt ncssry. Whre thy rght? Th hmn brn is mzing!


yes it is!i tried writing that without vowels but it didnt work.


----------

